# Shimano Catana Spinnrute



## Neuling Angler (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir vor eine eine Shimano Catana Spinnrute in 2,40 länge und 20-50 gr Wg zu kaufen.
Hat jemand von euch mit dieser Rute erfahrungen gemacht und könnte mir zu einem kauf raten/abraten ?
vielen Dank schonmal,

Gruß !#h


----------



## mexx87 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

hab genau die von dir beschriebene rute! also mir persönlich zum gummifischen ein bisschen zu schwammig irgendwie...

aber je nach geschmack und einsatzgebiet für den preis (um die 45,- EUR??) eigentlich ganz okay...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Kommt drauf an wofür du sie einsetzen willst.

Die Rute ist etwas weich, also eher was für Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner. Für Gummis ist die Rute zu weich.

Ich habe zwar nicht die 240cm, aber schon die 270cm und 300cm in 50gr und 40gr kurz werfen und fischen können... zumindestens auf Meerforelle sind sie nicht schlecht.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Hallo,

Habe sowohl die 2,70 m als auch in 2,40 m. Muss sagen, finde sowohl die lange als auch dir kurze Rute gut. Auch mit Gummifisch fange ich gute Fische...

Das diese Ruten also nur für Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker taugt, kann ich nicht bestätigen...

Gruß


----------



## CarpDream (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Denke dass sie für den Anfang aus mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## Brikz83 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Fische die Rute auch, wie schon beschreiben ist sie für`s klassische Spinnfischen mit Wobbler und Spinner sehr gut geeignet. Für Gummis allerdings etwas zu schwabbelig. An sich aber einer sehr gute Rute, die in ihrem Preissegment fast unschlagbar ist. Da kannst du nix falsch machen :m


----------



## angelpfeife (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Welche solls den sein? Seit diesem Jahr ist ja die neue CX Reihe draußen und ich glaube dass alle hier von der BX schreiben:m
Ich selber hatte die 1.80m und 15gr Catana bx und muss sagen die hat mir echt gefallen. Die Verarbeitung war super bis überdurchschnittlich gut, die Rute war mit 70gr erstaunlich leicht und auch die Aktion hat mir gefallen. Allerdings fallen die Shimanos bis 100€ alle ziemlich weich bzw. fast schon schwabbelig aus. Auf die kurze länge hat man das nicht so gemerkt aber das Twitchen von Wobblern und das jiggen hat damit nicht so wirklich Spaß gemacht. Genau deswegen musste sie für ne Abu Vendetta weichen.


----------



## Neuling Angler (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Danke schonmal für die guten Antworten 

@angelpfeife: die rute ist aus der neuen cx serie ( Shimano Catana CX 240H )


----------



## Maikey (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

hallo u.glückwunsch zu deiner wahl so ein teil zu kaufen ,kann nur empfehlen diese rute ist ihr geld wert habe einige davon unterschiedliche wg . doch ich bin absolut überzeugt von der cantana ,sie hält alles !


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Moin,
ich fische die Catana auch in 270 in H also bis 50 gr oder so. Für Gummifisch ist die wirklich zu weich. Werd mir die wohl jetzt in XH holen. Im Prinzip ist die Catana von der Atkion her und so wie die Beastmaster, allerdings ist diese halt einfach besser verarbeitet.

Muss sagen, ich hab die Catana in BX die sieht schon ganz gut aus, aber die CX gefällt mir noch was besser. Gute Wahl!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Brikz83 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

dann zieh ich meine Aussage zurück, habe die BX. Die CX kenn ich nicht. #t


----------



## powerpauer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Hallo 
ich habe gefischt die Catana float rute und wenn das bei spin der gleiche blanck sein soll kann ich dir von der rute nur abraten

mir ist die spitze 20 cm obere bereich gebrochen einfach so in futeral weis nicht mal wie es passien konte warscheinlich transport schaden-aber die spitze ist auf jedenn fall von innen material frei und seht so aus wie ein rohr |bigeyes

meine empfehlung kauf die Daiwa egal welche die ruten sind robust gebaut-mir ist schön rolle und rute von schimano kaput gegangen und shimano ist für mich sozu sagen gestorben -alles oder fast alles in asien begaut -suserdem ein sehr schlechte und sehr langsame service bei shimano #h

Gruß P.


----------



## paule79 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Hi,
Es ist doch die rote Rute,oder?
Ich finde Sie ist recht straff.
Ich hatte die 21m mit 10-30g WG in der Hand-

Kennt Sie denn jemand,denn ich würde damit gerne Wobbler bis ca. 25g fischen wollen,und da Sie recht preiswert ist und ich keine Baitcastrolle habe.....


----------



## dark (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana Spinnrute*

Hallo Paule, 

Ja, die Catana CX ist rot... Aber die BX doch auch, oder? |kopfkrat

Hatte die Catana CX 10-30g gestern in der Hand, macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck und ich fand sie ebenfalls recht straff (und definitiv nicht wabbelig). Hatte zum Vergleich andere Ruten in den Händen, unter anderem eine Beastmaster (BX war es wohl), die war mir dann zu wabbelig.   Natürlich sind solche Eindrücke immer Subjektiv und mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. 
Und ob du damit Wobbler bis 25g fischen kannst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab sie nur im Laden in der Hand und noch nie damit gefischt. Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es geht.

Aber vielleicht hat die ja jemand und kann mehr dazu sagen?

Gruss
Dark


----------

